# RainBird DIY System



## SteveD (Jul 17, 2020)

I just installed the Rain Bird 32ETI (Easy To Install) sprinkler system. For anyone who doesn't know, its basically a system of 1/2" inch tubing that hooks up to a hose spigot and comes with 6 Rain Bird 32SA heads. It requires at least 40PSI at the spigot and > 6gpm. The advertised coverage was 16'-24' per head depending on your pressure, flow rate, and nozzle (it comes with the .5, 1.0, and 1.5 nozzles).

I wanted to add a 7th head, and my flow rate was borderline passable, so I bought extra parts and broke it up into 2 zones - one 4-head, one 3-head.

Being a total newb and not fully understanding the instructions, I think I stripped the gears on at least half of my heads. They are frequently getting stuck during their rotation. Which leads me to my questions..

1. Is the proper way to set the left edge really a matter of rotating the entire head, aka loosening the threads where it screws to the line?
2. Since I'm replacing a bunch of heads anyway, are the 32SAs my best bet? I was considering buying some 1800 bodies and getting some MP Rotator MP2000 nozzles?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I think you could unscrew the top of the sprinkler off the body and remove the entire insides. Make a note or mark where the left stop is first. Then screw it back in so that the left stop is where you want it. Assuming a good connection between the sprinkler body and pipe, minor adjustments after that could probably be made by turning the whole thing. I have some sprinklers that adjust this way, but not the same as yours.

I think you'd be happier with the mp rotators, assuming you get the right nozzles for your needed distances.


----------

